# Thinking about buying 1980's 300ZX



## slvrsentra98 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm Looking to buy a 84-89 300zx as my secondary car I'm looking to pay around 2-3k for it. there are no significgant problems that i should be concerned about is there I mean little problmes here and there is fine but I'm not looking in to buying a problem car am I if anyone have any recomendations or advice please let me know thanks 
Don


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

slvrsentra98 said:


> I'm Looking to buy a 84-89 300zx as my secondary car I'm looking to pay around 2-3k for it. there are no significgant problems that i should be concerned about is there I mean little problmes here and there is fine but I'm not looking in to buying a problem car am I if anyone have any recomendations or advice please let me know thanks
> Don


Jus tmake sure you have he money to fix it. The Z32 parts are expensive.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Jus tmake sure you have he money to fix it. The Z32 parts are expensive.


Spongerider he said 80s 300ZX that means Z31 lol. Just do the normal checks that you would any car. http://www.z31.com/oboard/archives/view.pl?207

This is a good list of what to check for.

Also if you are interested in power you will want nothing less then the Turbo. The VG30E will get you nowhere in the power world so the VG30ET is your only option.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Spongerider he said 80s 300ZX that means Z31 lol. Just do the normal checks that you would any car. http://www.z31.com/oboard/archives/view.pl?207
> 
> This is a good list of what to check for.
> 
> Also if you are interested in power you will want nothing less then the Turbo. The VG30E will get you nowhere in the power world so the VG30ET is your only option.


Opps! :dumbass:


----------



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

:woowoo: go for it :thumbup:


----------

